# Colocacion de un divisor de Frecuencia



## ragonos (Mar 3, 2012)

Hola, tengo 4 bafles de 12", 1 bocina y 3 tweeter de 90 wats RMS cada uno y el otro dia se me ocurrio cambiarle la entrada de audio de cables a Ficha Speakon. y note que no tenian divisor de frecuencia.
Yo queria saber si es conveniente agregar un divisor de frecuencia o dejarlos asi nomas?? gracias por su colaboracion!!!

un abrazo Gigante

RAgonoS


----------



## Ley de Watt (Mar 4, 2012)

ragonos dijo:


> . . . y note que no tenian divisor de frecuencia . . .



Si con lo anterior citado, se refiere a que todos los parlantes estaban conectados directamente: entonces es mejor que instale un crossover, para distribuir las señales a cada parlante.

.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 4, 2012)

ragonos dijo:


> el otro dia se me ocurrio cambiarle la entrada de audio de cables a Ficha Speakon.



cual es esa ficha Speakon?



ragonos dijo:


> y note que no tenian divisor de frecuencia.
> 
> Yo queria saber si es conveniente agregar un divisor de frecuencia



Yo creeria que es mejor agregarle un crossover para que los parlantes trabajen bien en la frecuencia especifica para cada uno.


----------



## ragonos (Mar 4, 2012)

Ustedes se refieren a un crossover exterior a los parlantes? O un crossover adentro de cada parlante? La unica duda que tengo es que cuando compras un divisor de frecuencia de 3 vias para los parlantes de los venden para por ejemplo 300 watts y yo queria saber si le pongo a estos bafles un divisor de frecuencia de 300 watts:
Primero si los parlantes van a sonar, segundo si voy a necesitar comprar otra potencia para mover dichos bafles (tengo una potencia 200+200)


----------

